# Train Table



## kissfan (Feb 11, 2009)

here is a train table i just did for my son keep in mind i am new to woodworking so don't be to hard on me. :smile:


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

THAT is a great looking project for a rookie, Kiss! I have to hand it to you....not too shabby. Like the taper cut on the legs. Drawers look perfect for a child's hobby table that's going to take some abuse. Well done, and good on you. Here's to many happy hours on your knees playing trains!

regards,
smitty


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice job. Lets see some trains too!


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

new to wood working huh? sand bagger... JK looks great


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks great.

I want trains.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Kiss,
Looks good and sturdy. I too want to see the trains. Are you going to put some kind of finish on it?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## kissfan (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL Trains are coming, yea i am going to pant it white and put a green mat on the table top and in the drawers


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

kissfan said:


> LOL Trains are coming, yea i am going to pant it white and put a green mat on the table top and in the drawers


I think you should coat it in creosote to give it that
real train air about it.:laughing:

I grew up in a railroad town and it smelled of rail ties,
most of all in the summer.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

BHOFM said:


> I think you should coat it in creosote to give it that
> real train air about it.:laughing:
> _
> I grew up in a railroad town and it smelled of rail ties,
> most of all in the summer_.



Growing up we had rail ties in the backyard that my dad had made a retaining wall out of. I remember him sticking me out there in the hot sun with a coffee can of creosote and a paint brush. I remember the smell too. 

I'm pretty sure today DYFS would have you arrested for exposing a nine year old to that stuff!


----------



## trash collector (Dec 31, 2008)

Table look's great, are you sure you are new to ww. By the way what is a Kissfan.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks great. Whatever happened to setting up the trains on the kitchen table? :laughing:
Ken


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> Looks great. Whatever happened to setting up the trains on the kitchen table? :laughing:
> Ken



Mine were on a piece of ply under the bed. Later there were
slot cars under there.:laughing:


----------



## breakfastchef (Jan 14, 2008)

Outstanding project for the kids. I remember a fairly large train table given to me by my father's secretary's husband. It was probably a 4x8 sheet of plywood fashioned into a table that could fold in half. It made for eaqsier storage. My brother and I brought it out each holiday season (as in the end of the year), and setup increasingly more complex layouts as we got older. Then I got my first pubic hair and was done with the whole thing. Cheers.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job Kissfan


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

" I'm pretty sure today DYFS would have you arrested for exposing a nine year old to that stuff!"

What is a DYFS?

G


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> " I'm pretty sure today DYFS would have you arrested for exposing a nine year old to that stuff!"
> 
> What is a DYFS?
> 
> G


_Division of Youth and Family Services_


----------



## kissfan (Feb 11, 2009)

trash collector said:


> Table look's great, are you sure you are new to ww. By the way what is a Kissfan.


the Rock Band Kiss


----------



## timbrennan01824 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm going to attempt a train table for my son and I love your design. It looks nice and big without being bulky. I'm wondering if you could tell me how you joined your legs to the table's apron? From the pic, it looks like the apron goes in behind the legs. And the molding- brads? Are your plans postable? I'd love to see your dimensions.
thanks


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks great! My only thought is that it would be a good idea to have a large pull out box for track and accessories. My son has more train crap than the fed has printed bills. We already have 2 large rubbermaid totes full of this stuff. The drawers in the table are great for the smaller pieces and trains but you're going to want something larger for all the other stuff.


----------

